# Festplatte mit neuem Board betreiben



## Html (26. September 2007)

Hallo, habe hier eine Festplatte auf der Windows Xp installiert ist - das würde über ein älteres Board gemacht (Installation etc..) und lief auch letztendlich. Nun habe ich mir ein anderes Board gekauft und dachte ich stecke die Platte einfach an das Board und das Ding läuft!

Dem ist aber nicht so - nun meine Frage ist die Handhabung überhaupt möglich, oder muss ich die Platte wieder platt machen und mit dem neuen Board das Betriebssystem installieren?  

Der Fehler ist dieser, dass ich beim Booten einen Bluescreen bekomme und da irgendwas von Festplattencontroller etc.. steht. Habe auch im Bios meines Wissens soweit alles richtig eingestellt. 

Frage ist halt ob es überhaupt so machbar ist?


----------



## PC Heini (26. September 2007)

Ja, da ist leider plattmachen angesagt. Da das alte MB andere Treiber hatte, kann die Hdd nicht mit dem neuen MB komunizieren. Solltest Du noch Daten von der Platte benötigen, so schliesse die an einem anderen PC an und kopiere die Daten.


----------



## Html (26. September 2007)

Gibt es einen Möglichkeit die Platte mit dem neuen Board platt zu machen oder muss ich nochmal das alte Board in Betrieb nehmen?


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (26. September 2007)

Ab Windows 2000 kannst du die Installation des BS von der CD starten...
Also kannst du die FP auch auf nem beliebigen Board fomatieren, partitionieren und das BS installieren...
Einfach anschließen und los... Achte aber auf die Stellung der Jumper!


----------



## Lektor21 (26. September 2007)

Die Stellung der Jumper ist eigentlich egal! 

Man kann eigentlich jede HDD mit jedem Board formatieren, wenn man Sie anschließen kann

PS: Manchmal hat man Glück und die Platte läuft auch an nem anderen Board! Habe schon ne Platte aus nem Intelboard an nen AMD-Borad geklemmt und es hat funktioniert


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (26. September 2007)

In 99% aller Versuche wird das Betriebssystem nicht booten und muss neuinstalliert werden...
Selbstverständlich LÄUFT jede Festplatte auf jedem Board^^
Nur das BS auf der FP streikt dann halt...

Und Lektor21... Die Stellung der Jumper ist NIE egal... Ich hab schon etliche Fälle gehabt bei denen, nen Laufwerk oder ne FP nicht lief und es letztlich NUR ein falsch gesetzt JUMPER war...
Versuch mal 2 Master Laufwerke auf dem selben IDE-Kanal zubenutzen... Und DANN behaupte, dass die Jumper-Stellung egal ist ^^


----------



## Lektor21 (26. September 2007)

Aaaah sorry hab dich falsch verstanden! Dachte du meinst die Jumper auf dem Borad 

Ja an der HDD müssen die Jumper richtig gesetzt sein


----------



## ophasis (26. September 2007)

du hast zwar recht, dass die Jumper am Board in 99% der Fälle den Festplatten egal ist, aber egal ist die Jumperstellung auf dem Mainboard auch nicht 

sorry, das musste einfach sein 

mfg
ophasis

btw: du musst die Festplatte nicht am alten Rechner anschließen um die Daten zu sichern, du kannst sie auch dank knoppix auf eine externe Platte oder ein Netzlaufwerk schieben und auch hierbei ist dann der Rechner ziemlich egal


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (26. September 2007)

Aufm Board sollte man die Finger von den kleinen Dingern lassen, wenn man da keine Ahnung von hat... Sonst is das Board schneller durch als man es gekauft hat^^


----------



## PC Heini (26. September 2007)

Noch n heisser Tipp von mir; Bewahre die CD, die mit dem neuen MB mtgeliefert wurde gut auf. Darauf befinden sich Treiber und Software fürs MB. Für spätere Neuinstallationen wirste die immer brauchen. In den meisten Fällen wir die nämlich verlegt und eine Treibersuche endet im Desaster. Kleb sie von mir aus im Gehäuseinnern aufm Boden an. Somit ist sie immer zur Hand.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (26. September 2007)

Geht auch leichter ophasis...
Statt Knopixx (Linux) zubenutzen, was ja eigentlich empfehlenswert ist, da Linux viele Vorteile hat, Kannste mit dem neuen Board auch einfach ne 2te FP nehmen, BS drauf und fertig...


----------



## fluessig (2. Oktober 2007)

Naja, es hat bei mir schon funktioniert, dass ich Windows einfach nur repariert habe, wenn ich eine Festplatte auf ein anderes Mainboard umgebaut habe. Generalisieren kann ich das natürlich nicht, aber ich würde die Erfolgschancen doch als hoch einstufen.

Mein Tipp für dieses Problem: Mit der Windows CD booten und dann in den Optionen Windows neuinstallieren wählen. Wenn dann schon eine Windowsversion auf der Festplatte erkannt wird, die Option Automatisch reparieren wählen.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (2. Oktober 2007)

Funktoiniert meistens... @fluessig


----------

